# Housing Benefit in NL?



## EuNonEUinNL (Jun 7, 2017)

Dear Allemal.

I (UK) and my wife (Albania) live in The Netherlands.

We have our BSN's, health insurance, we work, pay our taxes... etc.

When my wife received her 5 year visa we were told that if we applied for housing benefit it would affect her visa. Is this true?

We don't want to apply for it if will affect her visa. But other people say it is ok.

Would you please advise us on this?

Thanks!


----------

